# Looking for work - Here is my Resume



## dgodfrey (Oct 31, 2011)

Are there any jobs out there ??  Mainly interest in NJ ME or FL


PROFILE SUMMARY

I am looking to couple my IT background with the Medical Health industry to be a good facilitator for Health Insurance providers or with Medical Health providers.  I recently attained Certification for Medical Billing and Coding Specialist. Knowledge of ICD-9 and CPT coding systems, medical terminology, anatomy and physiology.  Extensive experience in Quality Assurance/Data Analysis of Client/Server and Web-based applications;   Expertise in preparation and execution of structured test plans; Ability to interact with business analysts and developers to ensure thorough and accurate testing coverage and defect resolution; Significant experience troubleshooting data issues, validating data integrity, analyzing data and generating ad-hoc reports to support business decisions. Excellent ability to quickly learn new technology and adapt to changing projects; Strong analytical skills and attention to details.  Self-directed management of multiple projects with careful attention to project delivery dates.  Thorough knowledge of Reinsurance processing systems, databases and procedures.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Nov 4, 2011)

Are you CPC certified?


----------

